# Direct drive smart trainer for 2021 TCR Advanced disc?



## AlSharp (Jul 3, 2021)

I am looking to purchase a direct drive smart trainer but have been informed some trainers (Wahoo Kickr/Core) are incompatible with 2021 Advanced disc model. Does anyone have any recommendations or experience with a direct drive trainer that works with this model?


----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a 2021 TCR Advanced Pro 0 Disc and I'm using an Elite Suito with no issue.


----------

